# book recommendations?



## thistle93 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi! I am looking for some books on creation and stewardship. Not so much the science behind proving creation but how because God is the creator of the universe we are to be good stewards of His creation. Debate about young earth/old earth perspective & gap theory is also something of interest. Also interest in how adaptation differs from evolution. Probably hard to find all those topics in one book but maybe you will have a few recommendations for me. Prefer those from a Christian and reformed perspective. As you can see I am picky. 
Thank you!

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 9, 2011)

I found Beisner's _Where Garden Meets Wilderness_ a good book on the stewardship of God's creation.


----------



## Bookmeister (Feb 10, 2011)

"Kingdom Prologue-Meredith Kline"


----------

